# Dimensions of the Burstner Argos-2 748



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I know I could go out and measure it  But it's cold, wet and dark, so I thought I'd ask here.

Length =
Width = 
Height = 

Maximum weight = 
I think I've got the weight, so just checking.

I need the info to input into my Truck SatNav.

Many thanks

John


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

You lazy git


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Too lazy to Google as well

Try this

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/review/motorhome/2008-burstner-argos-747-2-g

Martin


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

VanFlair said:


> Too lazy to Google as well
> 
> Try this
> 
> ...


oops that a 747, SORRY


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Try this one.

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Motorhomes/Buyers-Guide/Motorhomes/A-748-2-G/_vh471

Martin


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

delawaredandy said:


> You lazy git


Well, the wife went out and measured it  She wasn't sure whether it was inches or cms.

Thanks for the replies guys.

Enjoy


----------

